# Concentration curls. Day 3 on diet.



## saltylifter (Mar 22, 2016)

Day 3 on diet. Doing a 30 day slim down.

Trying to figure out how to post a pic using my Sam sung Galaxy 5s...?

Can't wait to see the peak on these little guys in a month.


----------



## ToolSteel (Mar 22, 2016)

Tinypic.com








Whenever I do concentration curls I really focus on the... LOL who am I kidding I don't even remember the last time I did them.


----------



## Jada (Mar 23, 2016)

Good form.


----------



## DF (Mar 23, 2016)

The hell? no boobs in the back ground.  I'm very disappointed.


----------



## saltylifter (Mar 23, 2016)

DF said:


> The hell? no boobs in the back ground.  I'm very disappointed.




What the F was I thinking. Sorry I'll post another with some nice boobies in the back ground


----------



## waviniron (May 2, 2016)

When I do concentration curls I just pump them out cause slow and controlled doesn't work, I don't feel it during slow and controlled.


----------

